# Auro 3D Demo & Info



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

Found two Auro 3D videos on youtube, the first has a demo of regular 5.1 surround sound, and with the Auro 3D height speakers turned on. I was pretty impressed with the effect, wish I had an Auro 3D theatre closer to me. Chicago is about 90 miles away so maybe some day soon. While I liked Dolby Atmos at the theatre, I wasn't super impressed, hope Auro 3D is better.







The second video shows the inventor and how Auro 3D came to be. It also shows Galaxy Studios where Auro 3D for movie soundtracks and for music is made. This video also explains the set up for Auro 3D, kind of a quadraphonic for the height channels. They also recomend the "voice of God" channel for cinema's not home theatre. VS Dolby Atmos which places more emphasis on that channel.





I would like to see AudioRaver chime in, since he is such fan of imaging and soundstage:nerd:

Troy


----------



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

In the studio it looks like they use Active Monitor Genlec speakers, I wonder if they would work with my Magnepan's for height duties?
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Genelec/8010-Bi-Amplified-Monitor-System-Each.gc

Here is a Dolby Atmos Demo:



And DTS X demo:




For me the Auro 3D sounds the best, followed by Dolby Atmos, and DTS X last. But perhaps thats just the recording, rather than the technology.

A review of Auro 3D, by Bluray Junkies:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I will check out the demos


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I look forward to listening to these demos, but I am on holiday and do not have access to a finely tuned system to run it on, so it will be a couple of weeks.


----------



## TitaniumTroy (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok thanks, for the heads up Wayne.
Troy


----------

